# Couple osage orange calls



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Couple I whipped up this past weekend. Just wanted to share with ya.
Mark
(these are sold)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls Mark, I really like the stippling.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are beautiful Mark !! Very nice work.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I like your wood work...how do you achive making that kind of a surface.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks fellas, appreciate it. As for the wood finish, I use an tung oil/wax finish. I wet sand with the oil with 240 then 360 sandpaper, filling the grain (very important) then letting dry a couple days. Then I start wetsanding again with 360, 500 then 600( or whatever combo of grits I have on hand), sanding with the grain after each grit to remove scratches. Then on some woods I go ahead and use 1000 grit dry ( I didnt on these). After that I buff with tripoli and white diamond to get a glass like finish. Then I may use a few coats of tung oil letting dry between coats, and buffing back up. Finally several coats of wax.

Then I do the same on the inside of the call.
It dont take as long as it sounds really, it goes fast and you usually have several calls going at one time.
Most guys are using the superglue finish these days and there is nothing more beautiful, but I dont like it for a field call, I just prefer the old oil and wax type finishes.
Mark


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice looking calls...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mark I am with you...I used to build hand hewned furniture and know the finsh...I thought perhaps you were taking the time to do it in my oppinion right.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Great looking calls!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

as usual great work man. they are gorgeous calls. I suspect that they will call even better than they look also.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys : )


----------

